
Friskies makes iPad web games for cats (video) - shawndumas
http://www.tuaw.com/2011/05/24/friskies-makes-ipad-web-games-for-cats/#continued
======
nhangen
Taking on our friends at <http://ipadgamesforcats.com> \- Surprised they
didn't just make a buy out offer.

